# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Частушки

## Irina

*Делимся частушками на любые темы * 

*Я начну, а вы продолжайте.*

Мой-то милый окосел -
К чужой девушке подсел.
Я не долго думала,
Подошла и плюнула.


В огороде стоит баня,
А на бане - крыша.
Не скажу я, что со мною
В бане делал Гриша.

Я пришел домой с работы,
А жена моя дрожит.
Я гляжу - а на кровати
Непрописанный лежит!


Ты пилот и я пилот,
Оба мы пилоты.
Мы на девок да на баб
Делаем налеты!

Наша Таня намудрила -
Космонавта закадрила.
А подруга Танина -
Инопланетянина.


Печка топится, дымится,
Сковородка дребезжит.
Ванька Таньку обнимает,
Та брыкается, визжит!

От чего да почему,
Что это за правило?
Тёща тестю моему
Сто рогов наставила!

По деревне я проехал -
Все в грязи обочины.
Мужиков совсем не видно -
Девки озабочены!

Милый мой обычным матом
Расщепить способен атом.
А пятиэтажным он
Расщепляет и протон!

Тискал девку Анатолий
На бульваре на тверском,
Но жениться не изволил -
Слишком мало был знаком.


Девка сына родила
И думает-гадает:
Мишкин, Сашкин иль Сережкин -
Срок не совпадает!


Впопыхах опять смывался
Мой миленочек Илья.
Муж в накладе не остался -
В дом прибавилось белья.

----------


## Irina

Я надену платье бело,
Кофту сине-рябую.
Кто к компьютеру подсядет -
Морду раскарябаю!



По ночам пишу я вирус
В творческом экстазе.
Для начальника тружусь -
Подложу зар-разе!



Мой миленок до покоса
Изучал команды ДОСа
Не пройдет теперь и дня -
Форматирует меня.

 Не простит мне моя милка,
Чтоб я ни доказывал:
Я вчера ее подружке
"Plug and Play" показывал.


Мне Маруся отказала,
Дескать, нынче занята,
Для меня, мол, не хватает
Параллельного порта.

Дали мне вчера зарплату
Чрезвычайно низкую,
А пошлю их всех на плату,
Блин, на материнскую!



Программистку при луне
Я погладил по спине,
А она мне:"Погоди!
Лучше мышкой поводи"

Мой милёнок на EBAY
Продал хрен за сто рублей,
Нет уже ни ста рублей
И не может он EBAY.



Влезть хотел я в порносайты,
Да не тут-то было, нет!
С криком: "Сволочь, эй, куда ты?!" -
Вылез виртуальный мент.

----------


## Irina

За окном туман стоит,
Нулевая видимость.
У ларька мужик лежит,
Русская недвижимость. 


А у нас сегодня праздник,
Нам зарплату выдают.
После этого частушки
Сами в голову идут.


Понедельник снова,-
Снова мне хреново.
Только выйдешь на работу,-
Сразу грезится суббота.

----------

